# Therapy Dog Helping Patients



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I know the patients really enjoy him.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Finn does what goldens do best. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

I love this story. I am hoping to be able to take Maggie to our nursing and senior homes once she is reliable for not jumping up.

Jules


----------

